# Vanilla/Browned Butter Cashews



## mneeley490 (Oct 14, 2021)

I was in Bourbon country, Kentucky a few weeks ago, and had these at the Bar at Willet. Sooo gooood!!
I will probably try to reverse-engineer them, but if anyone already has a recipe, that would be great.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 14, 2021)

Dang! I wish I did! Can’t wait to see how to do that. Earlier pecan made me start to think of Christmas gifts this year!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 14, 2021)

Sound quite tasty. Will be watching.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 14, 2021)

That sounds incredible.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 15, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Earlier pecan made me start to think of Christmas gifts this year!



As we get closer to the holidays and SMF announces the annual gift exchange (I'm guessing they will do it again this year), reach out to me. I bet we can figure something out    I absolutely love getting involved in these.

Robert


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 15, 2021)

This is the only pic I have of them. My buddy was trying to get his share before I did.
I'm guessing these were just pan toasted in a little brown butter with a dash of vanilla, then lightly salted. The vanilla was very subtle, but there.
(BTW, he's having a Willet Old Fashioned, mine is a Whiskey Sour.)


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2021)

Boy they sure look good!
Al


----------

